# Looking for a 2007 595 Pro Team in size XL



## JSV613 (Mar 23, 2006)

Looking for some help finding a 2007 595 Pro Team complete bike in size XL. I have seen some outstanding deals on these bikes as shops are closing them out. However, I have not been able to find one in an XL. Anybody know of anyone who has one of these fine machines at a bargain price? Thanks for the help!


----------



## bikerneil (Nov 3, 2007)

I saw an XL not too long ago at B&L Bike Shop in Solana Beach, CA. $5199 with DA and Ksyrium ES wheels, nice.


----------



## JSV613 (Mar 23, 2006)

Thanks for the tip bikerneil. I called B&L this morning and they are all out of the XLs. This would have been perfect, as I live in SoCal. Anyone else seen any of these bikes online or in person? I am willing to order online if I find one out my area. Thanks again bikerneil.


----------



## bedazzle410 (Sep 26, 2005)

Try bikesale.com


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

JSV613 said:


> Thanks for the tip bikerneil. I called B&L this morning and they are all out of the XLs. This would have been perfect, as I live in SoCal. Anyone else seen any of these bikes online or in person? I am willing to order online if I find one out my area. Thanks again bikerneil.


We've been out of these bikes for a few months, but the last units we shipped to So Cal went to Banning's in Fullerton and Hi-Tech in San Diego. If you don't have any luck with them, I would try Bothell Ski and Bike in OR (www.bikesale.com from the poster above). They have also purchased a couple of these bikes.

Good luck and be sure to post some pics if you manage to track one down!

Regards,
*[email protected]*


----------



## solany (Feb 7, 2006)

I just picked up an all white 2007 595 in a size L last night from R & A cycles in Brooklyn, NY. Don't know if the location is a show stopper or if they have it in XL, but I think they do quite a bit of online business.

$4,999 full bike, DuraAce & Mavic Ksyrium ES wheels.

Good luck!
Can't wait to blow out of work and enjoy my first ride on it!!!


----------



## nrspeed (Jan 28, 2005)

Frame only in stock at Excel Sports- LOOK 595 Frame with HSC6 Fork, XL=57cm, White 010204 Yes $3,388.88


----------



## JSV613 (Mar 23, 2006)

Thanks everyone for their help. The deals at Bikesale.com and R & A cycyles are what originally got me interested in the bike. Unfortunately, they are both sold out of XLs. I just spoke with HiTech, who also has a great deal on the bike, and they are out of XLs too. Banning and Excell have the framesets but cannot build the bike for the same price of the complete bikes. This unfortanately knocks it out of my already tight budget. Thanks again and if anybody else has any leads, I would appreciate it.


----------



## solany (Feb 7, 2006)

*Look 595 Xl*

Check the classifieds on this site - mbriefer (bottom of p1) has one "brand new, excellent condition"...


----------



## JSV613 (Mar 23, 2006)

Yeah, I saw that frame also. It looks like they are selling just the frame minus the forks. At that price, I still could not build it up for what you paid for yours. The complete bike is just a great deal!


----------

